# stuff



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My first fishing trip this year....jeez, it feels / felt good to get out ! 

Luckystrike and I hit the river at 7:00 am...temp was about 20 with a hint the sun would come out, seemed like it took forever....hands got quite cold. -)O(- .......We had plans to meet another forum member at 7:00 am and didn't want to wander too far from our meeting spot, my directions may have been bad, and I didn't want this guy lost... 

I quickly pulled out 2 17" browns, kind of slow hitting the bait, maybe due to cold, cold water or maybe the full moon. But when they did hit, it was quite a chore ( an enjoyable chore ) getting them in. Luckystrike had 3 of them break his line when they got caught in the current and and just wouldn't come in ..

A fly fisherman passed us on the other side of the river, he was doing well, he was using the same thing we were. He had a worm, we had a worm..  ...I bought mine at 7-11, he bought his at a fly shop !!

Finally, the forum member arrived with a cloud of dust and a huge apology !!  ...He went to work quick !! Just like a hound dog, his nose was following the river, looking for signs of fish and actually catching a few. ........We had crossed paths and he was headed upstream to an area we had never been. So, we lost him... 

Luckystrike convinced me, we should go look for him, make sure he is okay and not floating down some river somewhere's. It was decided the 'I' would go look and Luckystrike would drive upstream where we would all meet. Without wader's or proper boots I started upstream, this was now a 'search and rescue' operation. I knew I would have to cross the river several times.... :shock:

I _did_ find *LOAH* !! :shock: :shock: ........He was after some brown that had shown his colors....That hound dog, killler instint of LOAH's was a site to see. Twenty naked girls could have run right by him and he would have never noticed !! Poor guy had no idea he was lost..., I believe he would still be in the same spot two weeks from now..if we had not found him.... :mrgreen:

Anyway, a few pic's.....[attachment=2:28s8q3n1]Granddaddyreservoir 039.jpg[/attachment:28s8q3n1][attachment=1:28s8q3n1]Granddaddyreservoir 041.jpg[/attachment:28s8q3n1]

btw.....don't worry about how Luckystrike is holding the fish...it got treated worse when he cooked it and ate it ! Yuuuummmm


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish! Glad you had a great time.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeez .45, you ate the fish. :shock: I thought that was taboo nowdays. Yummmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Glad you were able to break up the winter funkage and get out with luckystrike to fishy fishy! Thanks for the report!
> 
> *I can fix that shutter problem, you know*. :lol: :wink: :wink: :mrgreen:


Oh thanks.....I took it off 'auto' into 'manual'....it works better now...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH? Late? Thats wierd? :lol: :lol: Whats the story this week?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I will get you guys next time, looked like a trip to remember.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, thx for sharing, I thought the shutter work was to obscure the location...must be a Canon?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

good work .45 glad you got out. I know where you where. That was the logan river... Ooops I hope this wasn't your secret spot.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> LOAH? Late? Thats wierd? :lol: :lol: Whats the story this week?


Same as last week. :x I'm seriously going to post a video of me executing that damned alarm clock.

Thanks, .45 and Luckystrike. I know I was more of a burden than anything else and I'm sorry. When we split up, I was only exploring for a moment before turning back. I really thought you guys were upstream from me the whole time and I'd find you soon enough.

Looks like I chose a different meander to follow.

Great river! Luckystrike's fish is a freak of nature! Gorgeous. I actually saw a couple of really sick fish close to death by the banks. I gave them a little nudge with the tip of my rod and they barely noticed. It must be the "sick brown" time of year.

Thanks again for a fun trip! I stopped by a familiar place with some open water on the way home and connected with a really good fight from a colorful rainbow. I had it to my hands and it popped my knot and took off. At least I got to touch it. I had 2 really solid browns of about 17 inches anyhow.

It turned out to be a great day, even with my gremlins messing stuff up.

Now if some of these northern lakes would open up...


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Good Report .45, luckystrike, LOAH, good job on getting out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the reports, the outside is that deceptive looking warm stuff. From inside it looks like summer but when you go outside it is still winter. We need to take up a forum collection and all pitch in on a new alam clock for LOAH. We could get him a subscription to a wake-up call service like you get with a hotel. That might work!


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Dang that brown is fairly magnum :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds like a great time, glad you guys got into some fish.


----------

